# Chef "ratings"



## JustJoel (Sep 16, 2017)

The term "assistant chef" appears underneath my username on my posts. Other posters are designated otherwise. How are these designations decided? Number of posts? Number of likes? Do you come over for dinner and then decide (please do, it's PERFECT weather for BBQ here!)? I'm no master chef, but I'm no ones assistant either (yet. I'll take the job though!)!


----------



## CraigC (Sep 16, 2017)

Most here are home cooks with no culinary school training. There are some Pros, but they mingle with us as home cooks. Post count designates the titles. Most of us delve into many cuisines and produce quality meals. Personally, I have a neutral opinion of Pros and don't care about "credentials". I like what I like and don't care about Fu Fu crap.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 16, 2017)

Funny story ...

My husband was working part time at a Resort with multiple restaurants; 
late one night he gets a call about something or another going on 
in one of the kitchens.
He arrives and finds an individual he did not recognize.
They had a conversation and this person says he's the executive-chef but rarely needs to be present, 
"Oh, so you're the head cook?" DH says.
Oh boy!  Was he PO'd!
"I'm the Chef here, how _dare_ you call me a mere cook!"
Once everything was settled and DH came home, he tells me about what happened and asks me, 
"What's the difference between a cook and a chef? Why would he be so PO'd? Samething, right?"
He said that he had never seen someone's face turn quite that shade of red.


Sorry if I hijacked the thread ... carry on


----------



## caseydog (Sep 16, 2017)

You get promoted by participating. The more you participate in discussions with posts, the higher your title. So, post away!

CD


----------



## JustJoel (Sep 16, 2017)

A friend of mine on Twitter posited that the ability to swear in French makes one a chef, not money or skill. I can say "merde," so, by my friend's criterium, I'm a chef! Hey, I'll take anything I can get!


----------



## JustJoel (Sep 16, 2017)

I thought it was something like that. So I won't stress about it. Thanks!


----------



## JustJoel (Sep 16, 2017)

I've always wondered what, exactly, does an executive chef do? Pretty sure they don't actually cook. And related: What do executive producers do? (I'm actually not even sure what producers do, except supply money for a project they think will make it hem more money, and maybe an Oscar.)


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 16, 2017)

An exec. Chef is the CEO of the kitchen. He's responsible for creating the menu, ordering the ingredients, hiring and training the staff and managing the kitchen during service.


----------



## caseydog (Sep 17, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> An exec. Chef is the CEO of the kitchen. He's responsible for creating the menu, ordering the ingredients, hiring and training the staff and managing the kitchen during service.



And, on TV/Film projects, it is the opposite. The Producer is the CEO of the project, and the Executive Producers contribute in other ways, mainly in bringing money to the project. It could be their own money, or money from other investors that the Executive Producers secure for the project -- or a combination of both. 

CD


----------

